# Bogwood for Shrimps



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Apr 2020)

I filled a new tank a while back and just recently introduced a few shrimp from my other tank. I was a initially a little disappointed at only having bogwood to put in the new tank but in hindsight it’s been great for the shrimps. Whilst there are some plants in the tank that had some algae on them they seem far more interested in munching on the bogwood. I can’t help thinking that if I’d been able to use rocks for hardscaping they wouldn’t have much to eat unless I put some food in for them.


----------



## Smoggy_Bobby (24 Apr 2020)

I used rocks a few little rocks for my hardscape and the shrimp did not really bother spending much time on them.

They spent most of there time on the moss ledges (Purchased on Ebay) or banana leaves.


----------



## jaypeecee (24 Apr 2020)

Smoggy_Bobby said:


> I used rocks a few little rocks for my hardscape and the shrimp did not really bother spending much time on them.
> 
> They spent most of there time on the moss ledges (Purchased on Ebay) or banana leaves.



Hi @Smoggy_Bobby 

Yes, shrimps seem to be drawn to organic matter. I keep Amanos and they like to graze on Catappa leaves. I have a hunch that they are drawn to locations where bacterial populations are hard at work and no better place than on materials that are being decomposed. I also have the same hunch about Otocinclus.

JPC


----------



## Smoggy_Bobby (24 Apr 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Smoggy_Bobby
> 
> Yes, shrimps seem to be drawn to organic matter. I keep Amanos and they like to graze on Catappa leaves. I have a hunch that they are drawn to locations where bacterial populations are hard at work and no better place than on materials that are being decomposed. I also have the same hunch about Otocinclus.
> 
> JPC



@jaypeecee Yeah i have been reading  a lot recently on decomposing matter (Say reading mainly youtube vids!) and ordered myself some Catappa bark from Pro Shrimp as well as more banana leaves.


----------

